# for DFW OTA users



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

anyone else in DFW still have an OTA signal from KPXD-DT (42) and KTAQ-DT (46) ? I noticed they went dark (0%) this afternoon and after getting P284 and cleaning out the OTA's and doing a rescan, they have not come back. Still get 0% if I try to manually add them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

julesism said:


> anyone else in DFW still have an OTA signal from KPXD-DT (42) and KTAQ-DT (46) ? I noticed they went dark (0%) this afternoon and after getting P284 and cleaning out the OTA's and doing a rescan, they have not come back. Still get 0% if I try to manually add them.


KPXD-DT (Pax)...see if it moved to 68.1 which is where the chart says it should be? I personally don't know.

KTAQ-DT? is an independant...I have no other info on this one.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

I still have all 4 KPXD sub-channels, but KTAQ (actually licensed to greenville, not a D/FW station) was not broadcasting in digital last night for some reason.

KPXD-DT1: mirror of analog KPXD
KPXD-DT2: National PAX West feed
KPXD-DT3: Worship (naturescapes and inspirational music)
KPXD-DT4: Faith (Christian teaching programs)


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

KTAQ-Greenville is mostly home shopping, but also has paid-religous programing during prime time.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

hmmm...
i still cannot get either channel. A scan does not find either one and when I try to manually add them, signal is 0%. I have not touched the antenna in the attic, and signals for all other stations are normal.  I'll get up there tomorrow and double check/play with it.

KTAQ analog 47 does transmit near Greenville, but KTAQ DT-46 is from Cedar Hill. The only DT that is not at Cedar Hill is KLDT-DT 54.

**EDIT**
got up this morning and was able to manually add KPXD DT-42. don't know what the problem was but it's fixed itself. now if KDFI-DT can just improve their signal. This is the only DT I cannot receive.

thanks for the responses


----------

